# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Hahnen-Schrei-Wettkämpfe u. a.

## Siamfan

Diese Wettkämpfe sind hier jeden Sonntag an zwei Stellen in der Stadt. 
Irgendwie haben die wohl die früheren Hahnenkämpfe fast verdrängt. 
Ich habe schon lange keinen mehr gesehen. 





Neben der Schonung der Hähne,  hat das den Vorteil,  hier können sehr viele auf einmal teilnehmen. 
Ein Hahnenkampf mit zwei Hähnen,  dauert 1-2 Stunden. 
Beim Schreiwettkampf sind bis zu 20Hähne auf einmal da. 

Gleich nebenan war Vogelsingwettbewerb.
Da war ich aber zu spät.

Da wird wohl überall auf den Gewinner gesetzt.

----------


## Siamfan

Heute war auch auf dem Platz der Singvögel was los. 
Ich denke,  die Wettkampfregeln sind ähnlich wie bei den Hahnenschrei-Wettbewerben.
Siehe auch/ höre auch Video! 
Zwischen zwei Piffen des Schiedsrichters, hat der jeweilige Besitzer eines Vogels,  die Möglichkeit, seinen Vogel zu möglichst vielen "Pfiffen" zu animieren. Der Schiedsrichter zählt mit!

----------

